
7.4 Tons of Venezuela’s Gold Landed in Africa and Vanished - protomyth
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-7-4-tons-of-venezuelas-gold-landed-in-africaand-vanished-11560867792
======
gene_vache
> Secret deliveries to a refinery in Uganda expose a global underground
> economy many suspect is helping Nicolás Maduro cling to power

How dare the government of Venezuela dispose of its own gold.

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-31/store-your-gold-
ba...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-31/store-your-gold-bank-england-
and-you-might-never-see-it-again-0)

~~~
jimmywanger
When they have liabilities that are due?

------
Scoundreller
> Gold from AGR has made its way into supply chains at U.S. companies
> including General Motors Co. , General Electric Co. and Starbucks Corp. ,

What do Starbucks and GM use gold for?

~~~
sitkack
Starbucks probably paint and lettering on coffee cups. GM, circuit boards.

[https://geology.com/minerals/gold/uses-of-
gold.shtml](https://geology.com/minerals/gold/uses-of-gold.shtml)

------
wrong_variable
Gold being transported in brown cardboard paper.

Breaking Bad was not some manual.

------
SomeOldThrow
I applaud any actions that dodge US sanctions.

